# W/H Trouble



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Notice the wire nut?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

See a difference?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Whats broken?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Whats broken?


Breaker poping? Hi-limit on tstat poping?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

W/H is in a large condo building where they have maintenance men. Some one tinkered with the upper t-stat. 

Original call was W/H keeps tripping the breaker. That plus the fact it was wired wrong and has a wire nut tells me someone was messing with it before they called a plumber.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Pic is hard to see 
I have found some electric up t stat r not uni and somtimes wires r short


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Why is the black wire (upper left) going into the wire nut?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Why is the black wire (upper left) going into the wire nut?


 




I don't know, that's how I found it. Plus, that black wire comes out of the wire nut and in the top pic, it goes to the wrong screw terminal (top pic). In bottom pic, I attached the black to where it belongs, under the blue.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah that would be the reason for the tripping...Can't a new wire be pulled thru without the need for the wire nut? Not so much a question for you, Tommy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The maint. man tells me that the water was getting very, very hot just before the re-set tripped. When I arrived, the water was close to 160 degrees F. Ouch! I think that the black wire being attached to the wrong terminal was causing that, but I am not sure.

I gave 'em the option of replacing the entire W/H; if they don't, fine, but liability is on them, because the W/H was *altered* from mfg. specifications. Isn't it great to place the liability onto others?....:laughing: 

See, the scoop is this: the property developer is still paying for the little petty punch-out with this (4) year old bldg. They have maint. men who they try to get to do repairs in-house. I think one of the maint. guys messed with that upper t-stat. So, anyway, I replaced both t-stats, made sure they were cycling, and left. Ball is in their court. Any more problems w/ that elec. W/H, and I'll change it, but at their expense.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> The maint. man tells me that the water was getting very, very hot just before the re-set tripped. When I arrived, the water was close to 160 degrees F. Ouch! I think that the black wire being attached to the wrong terminal was causing that, but I am not sure.
> 
> I gave 'em the option of replacing the entire W/H; if they don't, fine, but liability is on them, because the W/H was *altered* from mfg. specifications. Isn't it great to place the liability onto others?....:laughing:
> 
> See, the scoop is this: the property developer is still paying for the little petty punch-out with this (4) year old bldg. They have maint. men who they try to get to do repairs in-house. I think one of the maint. guys messed with that upper t-stat. So, anyway, I replaced both t-stats, made sure they were cycling, and left. Ball is in their court. Any more problems w/ that elec. W/H, and I'll change it, but a their expense.


Bottom element would keep on cooking and could not satisfy the thermostat


----------

